# Just a few videos of my old nissan skyline R33 GTR



## torra (Mar 11, 2008)

just a few videos of my old car 

NISSAN SKYLINE R33 GTR 600BHP DYNO AT XO POWER TUNING

YouTube - NISSAN SKYLINE R33 GTR 600BHP DYNO AT XO POWER TUNING

NISSAN SKYLINE R33 GTR AT YORK RACEWAY DOING A (12.1881) 1/4mile AT (117.49)MPH 

YouTube - NISSAN SKYLINE R33 GTR AT YORK RACEWAY DOING A (12.1881) 1/4mile AT (117.49)MPH

NISSAN SKYLINE R33 GTR AT YORK RACEWAY DOING (12.1878) 1/4mile AT (115.66)MPH 

YouTube - NISSAN SKYLINE R33 GTR AT YORK RACEWAY DOING (12.1878) 1/4mile AT (115.66)MPH


NISSAN SKYLINE R33GTR AT YORK RACEWAY DOING (12.1072)1/4mile AT (117.81) MPH

YouTube - NISSAN SKYLINE R33GTR AT YORK RACEWAY DOING (12.1072)1/4mile AT (117.81) MPH

NISSAN SKYLINE R33 GTR AT YORK RACEWAY CLUTCH FAILED

YouTube - NISSAN SKYLINE R33 GTR AT YORK RACEWAY CLUTCH FAILED

turbo upgrade

YouTube - turbo upgrade

nissan skyline r33 gtr dyno 700bhp 

YouTube - nissan skyline r33 gtr dyno 700bhp

nissan skyline r33 gtr 700bhp on the dyno 

YouTube - nissan skyline r33 gtr 700bhp on the dyno

NISSAN SKYLINE R33 GTR 700+BHP HITTING 1.66 BAR OV BOOST

YouTube - NISSAN SKYLINE R33 GTR 700+BHP HITTING 1.66 BAR OV BOOST

NISSAN SKYLINE R33 GTR 700BHP pictures old & new 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2t0u29Kth0A&NR=1&feature=fvwp

RB30 build

YouTube - rb30 build


R.I.P 

Thanks to ITSt for the Pictures 

<script src='http://img263.imageshack.us/shareable/?i=10may1.jpg&p=tl' type='text/javascript'></script><noscript></noscript>

<script src='http://img222.imageshack.us/shareable/?i=10may4.jpg&p=tl' type='text/javascript'></script><noscript></noscript>


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

She's a beauty mate!

bob


----------



## torra (Mar 11, 2008)

fourtoes said:


> She's a beauty mate!
> 
> bob


Thanks mate i she was a beast in 3nd & 4th gear :smokin:


----------



## madhouse (Sep 6, 2010)

beautiful car


----------



## torra (Mar 11, 2008)

well got me self a R32 GTR 2.7 now


----------

